# HP Photosmart C4580 - Cartouche endommagée



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2013)

Ce soir en allumant ma HP Photosmart C4580, un message "Cartouche endommagée ou manquante" s'affichait et impossible d'imprimer quoi que ce soit

J'ai sorti les cartouches (Cartouches HP loin d'être vides), nettoyé les contacts, remis en place toujours ce foutu message

Après pas mal de recherche sur le Net, j'ai trouvé l'astuce permettant d'affranchir ce message d'erreur erroné pour reprendre une marche normale:

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/euzrPLMqDNc?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euzrPLMqDNc

Sur ma C4580 c'était un peu différent (quand il indique de valider par la touche verte, il fallait chez moi valider par la touche OK), mais ça a fonctionné

Je résume:
Appuyer Power et X
puis appuyer successivement les touche bleu - vert - gris
Ensuite la touche grise pour aller jusque Information Menu puis OK
puis la touche grise jusquà un truc comme "Checksum for relock Data input" et OK

et normalement en appuyant la touche X pour sortir de ces menus, on retrouve une imprimante fonctionnelle avec le message d'erreur envolé


----------



## modooook (27 Novembre 2017)

Merci à toi. J'm'inscris juste pour te remercier lel


----------

